# Jimmie Johnson Live Call-in Show



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*NASCAR's Johnson Hosts XM Special*

NASCAR fans will have the opportunity to speak with point-leader Jimmie Johnson live
on XM Satellite Radio tomorrow as he hosts a special call-in edition of his weekly show
in advance of the season's final race this weekend. Johnson is currently leading the Chase
for the Nextel Cup to be decided at the Ford 400 at Homestead-Miami Speedway
on Sunday, Nov. 19.

Johnson's live call-in show airs Today (Tuesday, 11/14) from 11 a.m. to noon ET on XM's 
NASCAR Radio - channel 144. Fans can call Johnson and his co-host Marty Smith during
the show and both will be answering e-mails.

Highlights of Johnson's call-in show this week will re-air during his regular XM show time
on Thursdays at 7 p.m. ET on channel 144 and again on XM Sports Nation - channel 143
at 10 p.m. ET.

Fans can call 866.250.8535 or e-mail [email protected] to get on the show.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

